# Systemvoraussetzungen....



## lordofscotland (25. Dezember 2003)

für Suse 7.1 System?


Hallo Leute,

vorab ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.

Hab folgendes Problem, da ich das gesamte Paket Suse Linux 7.1 habe und mir nur das Handbuch fehlt, weiss ich nicht welches Systemvoraussetzungen das Linuxsystem benötigt.

Hab auch auch schon auf der Suse - Seite nachgeschaut, die haben dort leider nur ihr schönes neues Suse 9.0.

Würde mich freuen wenn einer von euch mir helfen kann.

Mfg

Mike


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Dezember 2003)

Wenn's dir hilft, ich hab hier noch die 7.3-Version rumliegen. Deren Systemanforderungen sind:

120 MHz
48 MB RAM
Empfohlen:
500 MHz
128 MB RAM

Ich vermute mal, von 7.1 bis 7.3 wurden keine grossartigen Neuerungen vorgenommen, weswegen sich wahrscheinlich auch die Systemanforderungen nicht sehr stark unterscheiden.


----------



## Sinac (25. Dezember 2003)

Das kommt halt drauf an was du nutzen willst, KDE frisst schon bissle Ressourcen, nur Konsole und nicht so viel drum herum braucht nicht viel!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Wenn's dir hilft, ich hab hier noch die 7.3-Version rumliegen. Deren Systemanforderungen sind:
> 
> 120 MHz
> ...



Hier (bei meinen Eltern) läuft ein 486 40MHz mit Suse 7.3 
als Router für 4 Rechner  ohne Probleme.

Linux wurde auf einem 386 er entwickelt und auch mit einem
386 / 20 MHz kannst du Linux  nutzen. Natürlich sollte mann
keinen dicken Gnome / KDE nutzen.

Es kommt also immer auf das Einsatzgebiet an.


----------

